# My 60g rockscape... Should this be OK for Peacocks?



## Natedawg63 (Sep 13, 2008)

**** photo. I am very anal about my layouts, so of course I have rearranged it 100 times. The main stones that make up the bottom foreground are HUGE and buried partially with the sand. Gonna add a few large focal plants soon. Wanted to get comments... too much... too little?

Thanks for looking...
Nate


----------



## Natedawg63 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sunday morning redo... almost pleased.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't see any problems at all with your setup. It's your own personal preference, just try till you feel you have it right and you can't go wrong. I like it so far :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks good, it's hard to make stacked rocks look natural. Personally I'd just add some nice anubias along the back. Even if not biotope correct, I just like seeing green in tanks. Plus it helps to hide the equipment.


----------



## Natedawg63 (Sep 13, 2008)

Def gonna order some plants next week before I start my fishless cycle. New canister will be here Thursday - will plant and play the waiting game on establishing the tank. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

It is all personal preference, but I don't like driftwood in my African tanks . . .

I also prefer an asymetrical layout, rather than the fairly uniform (in height) layout that you have. So I'd probably put some rocks from the right onto the left or vice versa, to give you height in one area balanced out by a lack of height in another (if that made any sense at all!)


----------



## Natedawg63 (Sep 13, 2008)

I want to get some Swords, Anubia, Java Fern and maybe a few Vals in the tank before I do too much more rock scaping. I think once I fill in the deadspots with some plant height - that will do alot for the symmetry with the rocks.


----------



## Natedawg63 (Sep 13, 2008)

Got some plants in... wanted to post a updated pic. Thanks to customdrum for some excellent/healthy plants - it is coming together - jus need a few more plants to finish it off.

Nate


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

love the plants....looks like a nice aquascape in all to me =D>


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

nice.. i like the top pic best though :thumb: plants look great


----------

